# "Rose for MVP" Support is an Insult to Chris Paul



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> We've all heard the talk around the league concerning this year's MVP "debate." Over the past few weeks, it has become increasingly clear to people around the NBA that Derrick Rose has separated himself from the pack in the eyes of the media, and those are the people who do the voting. On the surface, the thought makes sense - he's the floor general and scoring leader on the team with the best record in the Eastern Conference. Looking deeper, however, we find that Rose may not be as much of an "MVP" as some may think, and his numbers beyond his points per game total are not exactly "league leading." In fact, those numbers pale in comparison to another point guard who had a very similar resume just three seasons ago, and yet did not take home the MVP award. That point guard is our own Chris Paul. I believe that any media member who is planning on voting for Derrick Rose as this season's MVP should strongly reconsider, especially if that individual did not vote for CP3 three seasons ago; not only would it be the incorrect choice, it would also be an insult to our beloved team leader.
> 
> Star-divide
> 
> ...


http://www.atthehive.com/2011/3/30/2078430/rose-for-mvp-support-is-an-insult-to-chris-paul#storyjump


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The article makes a lot of good points that I agree with in theory, but the if you put Derrick Rose against 2007-2008 Kobe I don't think he comes close to winning the MVP. The fact of the matter is, the media has adopted and anointed Rose as the MVP this year because there's no other catchy storyline and there's a big hole in the argument for every other candidate. LeBron's got the numbers but wouldn't be a serious contender without the Heat pushing 70 wins this year. Howard has the great numbers and has been absolutely carrying the Magic on his back all year, but they're going to finish 4th in the East and with the fewest wins than they've had in the SVG era. Kobe's minutes are way down, the stats are there and the Lakers' record is there, but the general consensus seems to be that he's been saving his best for the playoffs and has been relying on his teammates more than ever. Not saying I agree with the rationale, but Rose is basically a default MVP this year, CP3 in 2007-2008 was going up against an excellent candidate.


----------

